
Prepare for the U.S. and China to Decouple - baylearn
https://hbr.org/2020/06/prepare-for-the-u-s-and-china-to-decouple
======
baylearn
TL;DR summary:

Harvard Business Review with four suggestions for U.S. companies:

1/Reduce Hong Kong presence

2/Relocate supply chains to politically safer countries

3/Reevaluate relationships with Chinese companies, universities

4/Factor in geopolitical investment risk.

~~~
magnusmagnusson
This is not a serious suggestion nor a serious article.

For example, it propose Mexico is somehow geopolitically safe country to move
anything into, when in reality it is a failed state [1]. The authors are
completely, utterly, deluded.

Not surprised it is in the Harvard Business Review. Utterly decoupled from
reality.

> [1]
> [https://twitter.com/punished_lui/status/1276627125555081217](https://twitter.com/punished_lui/status/1276627125555081217)

